# Little Zsa Zsa & her 5 maltese-yorkie-terrier puppies



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I just saw this today. I'm sure this sweet little girl has been through a lot if she was rescued pregnant from a shelter.  They will probably only take local adoptions from Southern California though for her and her babies.

Zsa Zsa's story and adoption contact info


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

She looks so sad. Poor little Zsa Zsa needs a wonderful home.
Breaks my heart and I want them all to have a new life with the happiness they deserve.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Aw man... I want her and her pups... :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, how sad - poor Zsa Zsa :wub: . I sure hope she and her kids get the loving homes they deserve!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so sad poor little zsazsa


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, my heart just aches for this precious little soul. Bless her and her babies. I pray they will all find the loving homes they are so deserving of.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks like one of her pups is Black and white.....a yorkie mix??? hummmmm.....guess they know more than I do (sitting here in N.J.) 

I hope they all get to live in wonderful homes! I bet they'll all be absolutely adorable.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

This is awful - poor little Zsa Zsa - look how desperate she is - imagine what a horrible life she's had and to have to deal with all those pups too .. (I know some of you will say she doesn't know better) but how sad :smcry: 

I hope she goes to a lovely beautiful home with great people that are going to spoil her rotten and put a big smile on that poor pitiful face ...


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Aug 13 2008, 05:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619359


> I just saw this today. I'm sure this sweet little girl has been through a lot if she was rescued pregnant from a shelter.  They will probably only take local adoptions from Southern California though for her and her babies.
> 
> Zsa Zsa's story and adoption contact info[/B]


Just wanted to update this post for anyone interested in the So Cal area. I contacted Star Paws and they are reviewing some applications currently but if you are interested, here are the new links for Zsa Zsa's remaining three babies, too:
The photos are darling. And Zsa Zsa is also still looking for the perfect home, too.

Adorable Selena :wub2: 
Sweet Selena

Super Sparkles :flowers: 
Sparkles

Sweet Madeline :tender: 
Madeline


----------

